# 457 de facto partner



## katariinak (May 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I know there is so many of these posts, but I just need some assurance on our situation as I'm not sure if we have all it takes to get this through and granted smoothly. 

My partner in on a 457 visa and I am applying to go on his visa very soon. We moved in together at the end of Jan, have a lease + joint account together, utility bills are under either his name or under both of our names, we have been a couple since Apr 2012 and seeing each other 3 months before that. We have proof (mainly travel receipts, photos) from 12 months, joint living only 3,5 months by the time we apply. We are hoping to receive our relationship certificate any day now as we applied to register our relationship and I am anxiously waiting for that to arrive! 

We have few stat decs from our friends, statement letters from both of our parents (I haven't met his or he hasn't met mine as we live in Aus and met here, but have been skyping a lot quite a while and text/emai/Skype to his mum and dad even without him.) and one from my best friend who is not a PR/citizen, I have pdfs ready of our photos together, our travel receipts (3 camper hires, flights to Bali in May), ambulance cover (joint account since Sep 2012), birthday cards, cards addressed to both of us and obviously a letter from his employer. 

Does this seem like enough proof that we are a genuine couple in a continuing relationship? If this doesn't go through, we have no options and I will have to go back home and I really do not want to do this as we have planned our life here for now. 

Please if you have any more ideas that I can do or if you can give me your opinion about the proof we have, that would be much appreciated! 

I think I am going crazy here with this visa stuff 

Cheers!


----------



## johnboy1234 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey katariinak,

What country are you from? 

I was in a similar situation a while back! I was on a working holiday and my partner was on a 457! 

Click on my name, take a look at posts i started, "defacto help for everyone". 

I put a lot of info up that worked for us applying for a dependant defacto! 

Hope it maybe of some assistance to you! 

What we submitted must have been ok, visa was granted in about 13 business days


----------



## assuming (May 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm just new here and would like to create a new thread for my question, but I don't know how.

Anyway, I hope someone here can help me on this. 

I am currently waiting for a Job Offer from a company in Australia. Meaning, what I will be getting is visa 457 - employer sponsored. I of course do want to bring my de facto partner with me. However, he is married to someone else and separated since 2004 though not legally. We've been living together as a couple since 2006. I do have or I could acquire the following proofs:
1) statutory declarations from both our parents and a lot of common friends.
2) mailed letters from him when he was abroad before we live together
3) a house loaned under my name (without his name on any part of it)
4) utility bills also are on my name
5) a contract of lease named on us both (for a small commercial apartment - where we also used to live)
6) pictures and tickets of domestic travels
7) pictures with families and friends (old and new)
8) phone bills and emails and chats which shows constant communication when we're not together
9) phone bills indicating that his postpaid line is an extension of mine
10) some old logbooks and excel files that shows who paid which
11) receipts of items brought for each other
12) passbook that shows withdrawal of his savings and a receipt showing that it was used to pay for downpayment of the house where we live-in (under my name)

I am worried that above proofs may not be enough in the absence of the following:
1) his legal separation from the legal wife
2) joint bank accounts and financial liabilities (such as loans or bills and the likes)
3) official documents that bears both our names
4) ID or documents he addressed in our house (he still uses his parents' address when he fills-up forms) 

Is there anything else I would need to prepare or provide for his bigger chance of getting the secondary sponsored visa?

or is there any chance at all? 

by the way, if it would help... we're from the Philippines.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## katariinak (May 2, 2013)

Thanks JohnBoy1234, you're guide was helpful and my evidence is very similar.

I'm from Finland and I've already been in AUS for 18 months, have medicare card, so hopefully no medicals needed!!

DIAC is just giving me mixed info as some of them are saying that no need for pics, birthday cards etc. so just put through more serious evidence (lease, joint accnt statements, utility bills) and stat decs from Aus citizens and PR's, some of them say that put everything you can find, including photos etc., letters from family (not living here).. Just feel like everyone there gives different info and not sure what is the right way to go. Might have to keep some of the evidence as a back up in case they want more and then send it in. Hard time!

Sorry assuming, can not help you with your situation, but at the top left corner you should have a "Post new thread"-button to post it as a new thread and hopefully you'll get help.


----------



## johnboy1234 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Katariinak,

I would personally put everything in to be honest, i think its better that they are looking at the evidence, rather than having to look for it from you and should speed everything up heaps! 

As for the medical side of things, im also enrolled with medicare so a certified copy of my medicare was sufficient to show that i had appropriate healthcare cover, either that or you had to show evidence of private health insurance! 

I think you will still have to get a chest x-ray done as part of the medical stipulations attached to the visa requirements! I had to, although i have no medical history or ailments whatsoever! I think the x-ray is to rule out TB or signs of it if im not mistaken! Maybe someone else can correct me if im wrong on that! 

Getting a chest x-ray is pretty simple though, i just done it through medicare online booking! You can get appointments on a daily basis ( in melbourne anyway) and it costs around a $100, which is so much cheaper than a full medical! 

Providing you do not intend to work in hospitals, healthcare or around children etc, you shouldnt have to provide more than this medically wise! 

If i can help with anything else, please let me know! 

Where are you lodging application by the way?


----------

